# Landschaft Zeichnen



## p-mania (26. August 2004)

Hallo alle miteinander,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein tutorial kennt wo man lernt
wie man eine landschaft wie bei dunun 
zeichnen kann.

Will ein Header mit Gras, Bäumen usw. machen
bekomme das aber lange nicht so hin.

Danke schon mal gruß p


----------



## Basileus (29. August 2004)

Hi - 

da das nicht Flash Spezifsch ist verschiebe ich das Ganze mal....

B


----------



## p-mania (29. August 2004)

*Tutorial?*

Hab mir jetzt Freehand die trial aufgespielt.
weiß aber jetzt nicht wie ich sowas zeichnen kann.
kennt jemand ein tutorial?

schon mal danke im vorraus


----------

